# Carrier for riding exercise bike?



## juliee (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi everyone! I've been reading about and there are so many different carriers! I had no idea! I have a 5 month old daughter and I'd really like to get back onto my stationary bike. I'm afraid I won't be able to stay on it long unless I have a way to carry the baby too. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which one would be best? I was originally looking at a bjorn, but then read about mei tai. There are several different mei tai types? Is that correct?

Is this something anyone would suggest buying off ebay? I saw several on there, but didn't know if they were "fit" to you?

Any help is appreciated! When I have time, I would love to revisit this site and look around. It looks like a very nice forum.

Thanks...........Julie


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to MDC Julie.

I would certainly recommend a mei tai over a baby bjorn. For comfort for you and the baby, and for the structural issues that the bjorn presents (baby being dangled essentially from his crotch).

Mei tais are not fitted, so anyone that you find should fit you in most instances.

I would be careful buying from ebay. Not all ebay-mei-tai-sellers are "bad", but its hard to construct a mei tai with good quality (read safe and comfortable) fabric and then sell it for $20-$40. Its not impossible, but its hard. That leads me to question their construction. Its definitely simply a buyer beware sort of situation. Make sure you know what's safe and what you are getting.

And lastly... I would hesitate to put an experienced mei tai user on any type of exercise equipment. Perhaps it would serve you and the baby further to exercise outside, like walking while wearing your baby. Its not generally recommended to wear your baby while riding a bike or running, so I personally wouldn't be comfortable wearing a baby while riding a stationary bike. But I might be overly cautious.


----------



## juliee (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome

I have been strolling outside with my daughter so far, but it's been getting colder, plus I really miss riding my bike is why I was looking for a way to keep her happy and ride too!









I am still carrying quite a bit of baby weight and I need to start exercising more. I do not ride my bike vigorously, like spinning, or I would have never suggested "wearing" her while doing it. If I need/want to do that, I would definitely put her in her cradle chair or something.

I did read on the Mei Tai website that she didn't find the Mei Tai to be very comfortable for front wearing. That babies who are at the age to look around are happier on your back.

So, I'll still be looking at different ones..........thanks again.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:

Its not generally recommended to wear your baby while riding a bike or running
I would think that would be because of balance/falling issues. I think that would be of minimal/no concern with a stationary bike.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

I wore my little baby in a wrap on my front on a recumbent stationary bike. It worked ok - but I think by 5 mos she would have been too big (legs getting in the way). Either way, I totally recommend a mei tai (MT) or soft structured carrier (SSC) or a wrap. I still carry my 2 year old.

We've even gone ice-fishing - with the help of a babywering coat - which would enable you to head outside for more exercise. If you head over to TBW (thebabywearer) you will find lots of infos on the different types of carriers. I would be very cautious on ebay. There are some great deals in the fsot section on tbw - that's where I got started. Good luck mama!


----------



## wendypf (Aug 23, 2008)

:

I wear my 3MO at the gym and have gone on the stationary bike with her. Her legs are still froggied, so its ok, but when her legs come out, my thighs would hit into them.

Also, I can't go very long cause we both get too hot!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it'd be reasonably safe on a stationary bike. Bike riding outside, no, treadmill, no - but I'm possibly the clumsiest person I know, and I have not yet managed to fall off a stationary bike, lol!

I wonder if a back carry (in a mei tai) would be more comfortable for you both? I guess it depends on how the seat is - obviously you won't want to be leaning on her/squishing her. In front I would think her legs dangling down would be in the way. Also it seems like it might be less hot that way. However, if you decide to do a back carry, of course you'll want to practice a lot first to make sure you can do it securely. It would also be nice if there were a mirror in front so you could keep an eye on her back there and make sure she's comfy/safe/happy, unless you can get her high enough on your back that you can turn your head and see her face.

I agree that rather than ebay you could look into getting something off the fsot at thebabywearer.com. Or, some good brands that are readily available retail are Babyhawk, Kozy, Freehand.


----------

